# endless.com



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I only just noticed this affiliate link above: http://www.endless.com/?tag=shoee-20

Hmmm. . . .handbags and shoes. . . .get a bag to fit your kindle and shoes to match!

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't see the direct tie in with reading, but Hey, brings in more money for the Board, I can accept it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't you hung around here enough to know that we need our Kindle bags!  

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
,
in black, you don't need much else.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I only just noticed this affiliate link above: http://www.endless.com/?tag=shoee-20
> 
> Hmmm. . . .handbags and shoes. . . .get a bag to fit your kindle and shoes to match!
> 
> Ann


Ann! You are sooooooooooo bad!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


Okay.... now I am REALLY liking this bag!! Better not let DH see it or we'll end up with a couple of them on order. We love bags where we can get everything we need to take with us in one convenient bag!!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of endless.com - free overnight shipping, great promotions, easy returns.  Perhaps too easy...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


Actually that looks like a great bag for long-distance travel. Now if we can get Melissa to start making those in a variety of fabrics....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . .handbags and shoes. . . .get a bag to fit your kindle and shoes to match!


I'm sure I need new shoes for... umm... hmm... I know, the DC meet-and-greet! Right? Right??

(Thanks for posting this.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ballistic nylon doesn't come in too many color choices, and since it comes with a conceled carry option, you need heavy duty to keep it's shape


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Ballistic nylon doesn't come in too many color choices, and since it comes with a conceled carry option, you need heavy duty to keep it's shape


I've seen ballistic nylon (sold by the yard) in hot pink....


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

It is _much_ too early for me to be on this board!

Because of you guys, thanks to you guys I ended my night last night ordering my first Levenger bag. I couldn't help myself! It was on sale and just what I needed.  I don't know what it has to do with Kindle--except....as I ordered I kept thinking that my Kindle might slip right into one of the pockets perfectly. Dressed in her/his soon-to-arrive BB travel bag, of course. (Again, because of, thanks to you all.)

And, here I am. Back again. Bright and early.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

endless.com is a great site, I love getting things from there


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Isn't this site owned by Amazon or they are somehow linked right??


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


Excellent looking "man purse", seriously I'd go for something like this. Now the big question, will it hold a DX?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


Now this is a Man Bag! There are Police who are using this same one for their off duty 'carry' in.

Sailor


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


I use this bag. It comes in left or right sided (for gun purposes).
Mine is in Khaki. Holds a K2 in an M-edge would NOT hold a DX.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that's a man-bag I would wear. It's feature-ridden and I'm a sucker for that.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

There is another version that is a bit larger called
the Jumbo Versipack. Again available for left or right side carry.
Made by a  company called Maxpedition

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I only just noticed this affiliate link above: http://www.endless.com/?tag=shoee-20
> 
> Hmmm. . . .handbags and shoes. . . .get a bag to fit your kindle and shoes to match!
> 
> Ann


Now, this I like!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet looking bag.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Yes, but when this is your go to bag:
> ,
> in black, you don't need much else.


I bought this for my boyfriend and gave it to him for his birthday Friday. I had to leave town, so I left it at his house with some other gifts. He thought I had forgot his birthday. So he was surprisesd to walk in and see packages from me.
Back to the point. He absolutely loves this bag. Thanks again to my wonderful KB friends.
deb


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

A lady has to match her shoes with her Kindle and lipstick?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Another reason I am glad to be a guy, I have little fashion sense.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Kind said:


> A lady has to match her shoes with her Kindle and lipstick?


Of course not... It's just fun to do so.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ohhh they have Minnetonka moccasins...I love those.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Click the link for bags and accessories.  There's dozens of messenger bags and Le sport sacks that look great for K2.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it owned by Amazon?


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Because of you guys, thanks to you guys I ended my night last night ordering my first Levenger bag. I couldn't help myself! It was on sale and just what I needed.  I don't know what it has to do with Kindle--except....as I ordered I kept thinking that my Kindle might slip right into one of the pockets perfectly. Dressed in her/his soon-to-arrive BB travel bag, of course. (Again, because of, thanks to you all.)



We are always happy to enable others' addictions hobbies  

Kim


----------

